# Conseil house et capacité de stockage



## vincefr (15 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Je pense m'acheter un iPad de troisième génération sous peu. Deux questions se posent pour moi : dois-je prendre le 16Go or 32 et quelle housse choisir.
Je compte surtout utiliser mon iPad pour lire les news, internet, quelque petits jeux, deux ou trois "beau jeux", regarder des films et séries à partir de divx (je pense pas mettre plus de 2, 3 films et peut-être 10 épisodes de séries). A priori le 16Go serait suffisant mais l'inconnu pour moi c'est la place des apps, sur mon iphone elles prennent à peu près 4, 5Go. Je ne pense pas mettre de musique.
Pour ce qui est de la housse, j'ai fait quelques recherches mais j'ai rien trouvé de bien pour moi. J'ai pas envie d'une housse type folio qui entour tout l'iPad, je préfère toucher l'ipad quand je l'utilise. L'idea serait donc une simple housse où l'on met l'ipad dedans accompagné d'une smart cover pour pouvoir le mettre dans les positions pour écrire ou regarder un film. Connaissez-vous une housse qui permet ces positions, et où il est très rapide d'avoir l'iPad nu ?
J'attends vos avis. Merci.


----------



## jeanphicrosoft (15 Mars 2012)

Smart cover et 32 go


----------



## vincefr (16 Mars 2012)

Ça dépend probablement si c'est vectoriel ou pas ! (je dis ça sans trop m'y connaître)Pour la house certains ont des idées? Je veux protéger le dos quand je le transport donc la smart conver à elle seule n'est pas suffisante... 
À propos de ça, celle en rouge est dispo uniquement sur le store en ligne ?


----------



## Forza Alfa (16 Mars 2012)

Javais un 2 en 16 go et je suis passé en 32 sur celui la et après avoir remis tout le conte,u et les applis du 2 j'ai encore plus de 20go de libre !


----------



## vincefr (17 Mars 2012)

Pour le capacité c'est décidé je prends le 32Go. Mais pour les housses...


----------



## vincefr (19 Mars 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Dont tu sors l'iPad quand tu veux l'utiliser, avec une fermeture éclair ou dans le genre ?


Oui c'est ça, mais dans l'idéal avec la possibilité de mettre l'iPad dans différentes positions.
Sinon tant pis, ça sera ça plus smart cover.


----------



## Argeuh (19 Mars 2012)

Regarde chez Targus, Belkin ou Kavaj pour une housse sympa


----------

